# dvd writer needed urrrrrrrgent....



## neyo (Jul 9, 2006)

hello guys, my bro is going to come home from chennai. he wants me to buy a dvd writer within a week. please help me choose a liteon or sony drive. which one should i go for from any of your personal experiences. i heard sony dru 820a delays the boot time by 2-3 seconds .is it true? if so should i go for liteon drive. i don't know any models from liteon. i donot want a litescribe drive. please tell me the drive model of liteon. which liteon drive does everyone buy. i also heard that some of sony drives are OEMd by liteon why is it? btw does anyone know the price in hyd. looking forward for a speedy reply. thanks in advance.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 9, 2006)

neyo said:
			
		

> i heard sony dru 820a delays the boot time by 2-3 seconds .is it true? if so should i go for liteon drive.


Not true at all. Sony DRU 820 is a decent drive and you shouldn't have any problems with it. Price should be Rs. 2400.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 9, 2006)

BENQ DW 1650/1655 ......myself using 1650...excellent...sony do not make those drives so y opt for them....if not BENq go for liteon


----------



## samrulez (Jul 9, 2006)

Try Sony DRU 820 A........its quite good enough.....And quite cheap,...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 9, 2006)

Sony DRU 820A is rebaged BenQ 1670. I'd suggest BenQ 1650 (better that BenQ 1670).


----------



## cyrux (Jul 9, 2006)

If you brand limited person go for sony dru 820a . Box should cost around 2.6k i guess, oem will cost 2.3k ..Else benq 1650 is a great buy. Also lg h10 a is too good at 1.9k


----------



## casanova (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes sony dvd writer is good and is cheap also.


----------



## coolendra (Jul 9, 2006)

i heard sony does not write in local brand DVDs ..... i mean it sometimes shows some error like wrong media inserted !!!!!!!!!

is it true ??????????


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2006)

ok .. I have got  benq dw 1640 and lite on shm 165p6s ...frankly, for practical use lite on is better than benq .. benq doesn't like  dvd -r media .. but works wonderfully well with dvd +r media ..  lite on does well with both.. 


also  i just got LG GSM H10 N..  for 2000rs for a friend ... very good drive ..reliable, also it has 10x dvd+r dual layer and 12x dvd ram .. its a different thing that dvd ram is not available in india .. but its a  solid drive .. burns any media under 6 minutes with good writing quality .. and only costs 2000rs .. i am getting one this week ...

hey wizrulz , remember me ..  how's ur benq working ?  does it work well with those cheap dvd -r medias .. let me know ..


----------



## janitha (Jul 10, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> i heard sony does not write in local brand DVDs ..... i mean it sometimes shows some error like wrong media inserted !!!!!!!!!
> 
> is it true ??????????



I have a Sony DRU 810A. I have tried different cheap media (Rs.11-15) and even after burning several ones, not even single disc went waste.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2006)

My BenQ works good with cheap writex media (DVD-R, 14 bucks) oh, its 1650 by the way.. The 1640 had some problmes with DVD-R and Dual layer disks.


----------



## royal (Jul 10, 2006)

My vote goes for BENQ 1650   you won't regret buying it


----------



## neyo (Jul 10, 2006)

is BENQ 1650 a dual layer dvd writer. now i'm all confused as to which drive to buy. which drive do u guys vote for? thanks a lot again.



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Sony DRU 820A is rebaged BenQ 1670. I'd suggest BenQ 1650 (better that BenQ 1670).



what do u mean? i mean sony will make their own drives and benq its own. whats with rebaging. can u explain in detail. thanks a lot.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 10, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> hey wizrulz , remember me ..  how's ur benq working ?  does it work well with those cheap dvd -r medias .. let me know ..




Yeha i remember u yogi....BENQ 1650 working fine..absolute no problems...are there any TWEAKS/SETTINGS for DVD writer for improvin performance???

@neyo
REbaging means just they chage the front name form benq to sony adn sell those...
ri8 kalpik


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 11, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Yeha i remember u yogi....BENQ 1650 working fine..absolute no problems...are there any TWEAKS/SETTINGS for DVD writer for improvin performance???
> 
> @neyo
> REbaging means just they chage the front name form benq to sony adn sell those...
> ri8 kalpik



lots of tricks .. 

follow this  forum .. 

*club.cdfreaks.com/forumdisplay.php?f=92


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 11, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> lots of tricks ..
> 
> follow this  forum ..
> 
> *club.cdfreaks.com/forumdisplay.php?f=92



CAn y make it simpler for me.....it will pain and will take lot of time search that sight...can u post the TWEAKS if any one has not b4 in a seprate thread.. please


----------



## neyo (Jul 11, 2006)

hello guys one last query i've decided to buy a lite-on drive. can you guys tell me some latest lite-on NON-LITESCRIBE models and the price. that would be a lot helpful my budget is upto 2800. thanks in advance.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 11, 2006)

*ala42.cdfreaks.com/MCSE/


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 12, 2006)

i own a liteon.its blazingly fast in writing.but i am thinking about buying a LG now.because so many original DVDs fail to run in my liteon.My previous drives were all LGs n they gave decent troublefree service 4 many years.
between sony n liteon,get sony.....lets forget all technicalities....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2006)

guys how much does a sony dru820a retail for now...
i took 1 for 2650 2 months back...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

forget about sony,benq n all....
GET a LITE-ON DVD Writer.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 12, 2006)

these r the approx prices(+/- Rs 50-100)

LG      GSA-H10A          Rs. 2400/-
Liteon 1673S                Rs. 2700/- 
Liteon SOHW-1693S      Rs. 3200/- 
Samsung SH-W 162Z     Rs. 2600/- 
Sony DW-G120A           Rs.3000/- 
Sony DRU-800A            Rs. 4000/- 
Sony DRU-810A            Rs.2600/- 
Sony DRU-820A            Rs. 2600/-



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> forget about sony,benq n all....
> GET a LITE-ON DVD Writer.



hey rahul,u use liteon?
got any probs in reading many DVD movies(even original ones?)
wat abt copying video files from disc to HD?Is it taking ages?
me got these 2 probs.
otherwise the drive is good with super quick writing abilities...


----------



## royal (Jul 12, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> these r the approx prices(+/- Rs 50-100)
> 
> LG      GSA-H10A          Rs. 2400/-
> Liteon 1673S                Rs. 2700/-
> ...



You forgot to add BENQ 1650 ... street price around Rs.2050/- in Kolkata  

Regarding your second problem,maybe the Transfer Mode of the drive is "PIO only".If so, set it to "DMA if available".See if it helps.


----------



## janitha (Jul 12, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> these r the approx prices(+/- Rs 50-100)
> 
> LG      GSA-H10A          Rs. 2400/-
> Liteon 1673S                Rs. 2700/-
> ...



I feel the prices quoted are very much on the higher side, as of now.
BTW, did you quote Boxed or OEM prices?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 12, 2006)

i use the HP DVDRW and have no complains about it ...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

@ liquid_nitrogen88-
if r havin problems on specific media only,then get the firmwire update from Liteon's site.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 13, 2006)

"""""maybe the Transfer Mode of the drive is "PIO only".If so, set it to "DMA if available""""".
please tell me how can i do that pal.i am not getting that option in the properties tab.

"""""feel the prices quoted are very much on the higher side, as of now.
BTW, did you quote Boxed or OEM prices?"""""
ya..these are one month old prices...but all r boxed.

"""""get the firmwire update from Liteon's site."""""
thanks 4 the tip pal...i'll do that....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

ya,sure....and tell me if that worked our for ya.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2006)

i just got 2 BENQ 1650 and fell in love with it... great price great drive...

this drive has some good error correction mechanism it seems... it avoids the CRC errors a great deal while copying DVD's/CD's( dont expect them to dissapear)


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2006)

So..which one will I choose:Lite-On or Benq


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 13, 2006)

1650 ??? ru sure ??


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2006)

BENQ DVD DD DW1650  (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)

here it is..... any doubts... i got 2 of them here and they are working great, and this drive is the most silent one i've ever had..... very silent for an optical drive to be


----------



## kalpik (Jul 13, 2006)

Yup.. BenQ 1650 is an excellent drive (easily the best drive right now). Even i have one


----------



## janitha (Jul 13, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> i just got 2 BENQ 1650 and fell in love with it... great price great drive...
> 
> this drive has some good error correction mechanism it seems... *it avoids the CRC errors a great deal while copying DVD's/CD's( dont expect them to dissapear)*



Just a doubt. Cant we achieve the same by turning off error checking in Nero?



			
				liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> """""maybe the Transfer Mode of the drive is "PIO only".If so, set it to "DMA if available""""".
> *please tell me how can i do that pal.i am not getting that option in the properties tab.*
> 
> """""feel the prices quoted are very much on the higher side, as of now.
> ...



Go to Control Panel->System->Hardware->Device Manager->IDE/ATA controllers->PATA controller->Pri/Sec channel. There find your drive in either of the channels and you will have the option.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Just a doubt. Cant we achieve the same by turning off error checking in Nero?



i dont think so, for one, turning an option in nero cannot make a diff in windows copy.... 

second... error correction and error ignoring is 2 diff things... if u dont copy a thing u wont get error... so u can avoid error by "not copying the disk, dont use it, just throw it"


----------



## janitha (Jul 13, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> i dont think so, for one, turning an option in nero cannot make a diff in windows copy....
> 
> second... error correction and error ignoring is 2 diff things... if u dont copy a thing u wont get error... so u can avoid error by "not copying the disk, dont use it, just throw it"



But checking the option in Nero does make copying disks (those having read errors) faster.

I agree absolutely reg the second thing ie., "error correction and error ignoring is 2 diff things". Will you pl elaborate about the error correction. Is it by attempting to read repeatedly?


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 13, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Go to Control Panel->System->Hardware->Device Manager->IDE/ATA controllers->PATA controller->Pri/Sec channel. There find your drive in either of the channels and you will have the option.



i checked that.
under "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers",there are two primary and two secondary IDE channels.

In the properties tab of all (except Secondary IDE Channel Device 0),"device type" is "AUTO DETECTION" and "TRANSFER MODE" is 'DMA if available.'

In 'Secondary IDE Channel' 'Device 0','Device type' is 'Auto Detection' and greyed out,'TRANSFER MODE' is 'DMA if available' and 'CURRENT Transfer Mode' is 'PIO MODE'.Theres no option to change it.wat 2 do now pal?


----------



## janitha (Jul 13, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> i checked that.
> under "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers",there are two primary and two secondary IDE channels.
> 
> In the properties tab of all (except Secondary IDE Channel Device 0),"device type" is "AUTO DETECTION" and "TRANSFER MODE" is 'DMA if available.'
> ...



Uncheck "Let Bios Select Transfer Mode" and then you will be able to select th mode yourself.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 13, 2006)

i got sony dvd write last month..working fine..

i was unable to find "benq" model in coimbatore..!! wots the approx life for a dvd writer to produce error free dvds..?? or good dvd readable.??


----------



## kisorgovinda (Jul 13, 2006)

I purchased LG DVD writer recently. It makes a lot of sound when reading cds. Nero express provided doesnot have all features of Nero Burning Rom.


----------



## cyrux (Jul 13, 2006)

has any body used the NEC 3550 A ? I am planning to ge ti


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 13, 2006)

where do u get nec in india ? anyways avoid 3550 .. go for 4551 or 4571 ..

anyways,  benq is king in dvd writing .. be it 1640 ,1650 or 1655 .. just avoid 1670 .. this drive is based on panasonic chipset .. same as sony dru 820a which is nothing but benq dw 1670 ..with sony faceplate and more price as always .. get this drive if u love sony brand..

also lite on shm 165p6s is shaping very well with good firmware updates from lite on .. 

also what's the price of benq 1650 here in mumbai ? ..

and one more thing .. if any of u want just plain , dependable and fast writer then LG GSM H10N  for 2000 rs is damn good too ...


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 14, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Uncheck "Let Bios Select Transfer Mode" and then you will be able to select th mode yourself.


i am sory but i failed to find that option in the properties tab....
its AUTO DETECTION in DEVICE TYPE n its greyed.


----------



## imdbest (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey I got SONY DW G120A
its nice budgeted & gr8 featured

everything but litscribe

worked grrrrrrrrr8 for me


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Jul 14, 2006)

HI friends,
seems my first post.. i got my benq dvd writer 1650 two days back... it cost me rs. 2000/(box pack)...guys, one question???.. which is the best disk in terms of performance & of course which is available in mumbai... i tried moser baer.. but this drive can't write properly on this disk at 16X...it took 13-15 minutes to write 4.11gb of data & when i tried to copy it back to hard disk it gave me some vague error like Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)...do anone know why?????



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Yup.. BenQ 1650 is an excellent drive (easily the best drive right now). Even i have one



Hi kalpik, which disk u use for burning & whats the ideal speed for burning.. u see, i am having some problem with my drive


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 14, 2006)

nikhilpoddar said:
			
		

> i tried moser baer.. but this drive can't write properly on this disk at 16X...it took 13-15 minutes to write 4.11gb of data & when i tried to copy it back to hard disk it gave me some vague error like Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)...do anone know why?????



i also used to get this error message initially(i was using IMATION DVD-R)
then i reduced writing speed to 4X and it was fine....

I use DVD Shrink now n it all works fine...but my liteon sucks as i mentioned in another thread it dont like most of the DVDs....


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> i am sory but i failed to find that option in the properties tab....
> its AUTO DETECTION in DEVICE TYPE n its greyed.



It should be there in Primary/Secondary Channel, whichever you are using (just below the "Transfer Mode").
BTW, are you using Win XP?


----------



## royal (Jul 14, 2006)

nikhilpoddar said:
			
		

> HI friends,
> seems my first post.. i got my benq dvd writer 1650 two days back... it cost me rs. 2000/(box pack)...guys, one question???.. which is the best disk in terms of performance & of course which is available in mumbai... i tried moser baer.. but this drive can't write properly on this disk at 16X...it took 13-15 minutes to write 4.11gb of data & when i tried to copy it back to hard disk it gave me some vague error like Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)...do anone know why?????
> Hi kalpik, which disk u use for burning & whats the ideal speed for burning.. u see, i am having some problem with my drive



Strange...i have been doing the same with MoserBaer DVDs but I can copy data from the DVD back to my hard drive


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2006)

nikhilpoddar said:
			
		

> HI friends,
> seems my first post.. i got my benq dvd writer 1650 two days back... it cost me rs. 2000/(box pack)...guys, one question???.. which is the best disk in terms of performance & of course which is available in mumbai... i tried moser baer.. but this drive can't write properly on this disk at 16X...it took 13-15 minutes to write 4.11gb of data & when i tried to copy it back to hard disk it gave me some vague error like Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)...do anone know why?????
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!

I have absolutely NO problems with the MoserBaer DVD. It burns absolutely fine at 16x in about 6 minutes. Make sure that the DVD's you are using are genuine.. There are a lot of "fake" MoserBaer's in the market. The genuine MoserBaer has "MoserBaer" written in Red and Black, the fake one has it written in silver. You can also try Writex DVD's they also burn just fine @ 16x.


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Jul 14, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I have absolutely NO problems with the MoserBaer DVD. It burns absolutely fine at 16x in about 6 minutes. Make sure that the DVD's you are using are genuine.. There are a lot of "fake" MoserBaer's in the market. The genuine MoserBaer has "MoserBaer" written in Red and Black, the fake one has it written in silver. You can also try Writex DVD's they also burn just fine @ 16x.



do u burn dvd with wolc support (QSuite) or without it


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 15, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> BTW, are you using Win XP?


yup......why?


----------



## royal (Jul 15, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I have absolutely NO problems with the MoserBaer DVD. It burns absolutely fine at 16x in about 6 minutes. Make sure that the DVD's you are using are genuine.. There are a lot of "fake" MoserBaer's in the market. The genuine MoserBaer has "MoserBaer" written in Red and Black, the fake one has it written in silver. You can also try Writex DVD's they also burn just fine @ 16x.


 
Oh my god   I have purchased 10 "fake" MoserBaer DVDs that you mentioned. It did seem a bit strange to me that the writing was in Silver instead of red/black   . However I haven't got any error while writing. Do you think I should discard these as they might prove to be troublesome in future?  

BTW, how did you come to know that these are fake? just because the writing is different or have you actually used them?


----------



## janitha (Jul 15, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> yup......why?



Because you said you were not able to change the mode, I doubted whether you may be using some other OS.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2006)

@nikhilpoddar: My Q-Suite settings are WOPC enabled, SB enabled for both known and un-known media, OS disabled.

@royal: Yes, i've used those. They go bad pretty soon! Dont use for backups


----------



## samanvya_ad (Jul 15, 2006)

How is an LG or Samsund DVD writer...as in my city these two are the only brands available with proper warranty... for sony n other brands dealers are warning about warranty problem... I had very bad experience with my SAmsund CD writer and am very pleased with my very very old LG drive... so which should i go for.... both are priced at Rs 2250...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2006)

Between LG and Samsung, definately LG.


----------



## royal (Jul 15, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @royal: Yes, i've used those. They go bad pretty soon! Dont use for backups



there goes Rs. 200/- down the drain   anyway thanks for the info


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 23, 2006)

*Gonna buy dvdwriter 2-3 days,depending upon u people*

help me guys , 
first i was thinking to buy the liteon dvdwriter ,but after reading several reviews
i m a bit confused .also i owned a lg cd writer for 2 years and had not faced a single prob. till now.another confusion (to buy lg or not)
 so now tell me ....
1* tell me to choose from liteon , lg and sony only also tell me if the support for benq is good or not and is widely available ,
2* also tell me is it good to opt for dual layer writer (is the dual layer  blank  dvd's are generally available and at what price.) 
3** tell me about the various liteon models  with their special funtions,
4*** one main question did lg ,liteon provide firmware upgrades or not .
5* also tell me the varios lg and liteon dvdwriter which are widely availale.
thanx in advance....


----------



## kisorgovinda (Jul 23, 2006)

@shashank4u
I have brought LG DVD/CD rewriter 3 months back. Model no. is GSA-4167B. It is working fine. Only it makes a lot of sound while reading CDs. Also, the burning software provided with it is Nero Express 6 and not Nero Burning Rom 7. This software lacks some functionality of Nero Burning Rom and not easy in using.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

The best one right now is...
Lite-On SHW 1635S


----------



## kisorgovinda (Jul 26, 2006)

@rahul_becks23
I have not found Lite-on models in Kolkata. Is it available at Kolkata?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

of course...lite-on is available in all major cities of the nation.


----------



## neyo (Jul 26, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> of course...lite-on is available in all major cities of the nation.




is the lite-on 1635s available in hyderabad


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

i am not a lite-on dealer....lol....
anyways,one thing is 4 sure...lite-on is available in the 4 main metros.
dont know of others.


----------



## neyo (Jul 26, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i am not a lite-on dealer....lol....
> anyways,one thing is 4 sure...lite-on is available in the 4 main metros.
> dont know of others.



thanks a lot anyway. but what do u say if i had to choose between lite-on 165p6s and 1635s. whats the price difference? thanks!



			
				yogi7272 said:
			
		

> ok .. I have got  benq dw 1640 and lite on shm 165p6s ...frankly, for practical use lite on is better than benq .. benq doesn't like  dvd -r media .. but works wonderfully well with dvd +r media ..  lite on does well with both..



what has been ur experience with 165p6s? do u suggest me to buy this.
and is it better than 1635s? where did u buy it. thanks a lot.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

1635S is awesome OVERALL,i mean in all aspects like ... price , peformance , compatability ,etc...What else do ya want,buddy.


----------



## kisorgovinda (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks rahul_becks23.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 27, 2006)

lite on shm 165p6s 

cos its newer drive and has better firmware support .. lots of tools availabla online ..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 27, 2006)

@kisorgovinda- u r welcome,buddy.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 27, 2006)

neyo said:
			
		

> thanks a lot anyway. but what do u say if i had to choose between lite-on 165p6s and 1635s. whats the price difference? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go for lite on shm165p6s  or  shm165h6s if u want lightscribe .. but to me 165p6s is better .. lots of tweaking tools available online like region free , read speed hacks , writing speed hacks etc etc ..


----------



## neyo (Jul 29, 2006)

well finally guys i found a lite-on dealer at ctc. i visited atleast 20 shops for the lite-on drive. the shop guy didn't tell me the model no. well how lucky i was today. i found a 1635s on the display window and guess what? it was the last one he had! wo! now that was real cool and lucky!

i bought it for 2250. nevertheless i'm a happy man. the drive comes with a extra black bezel. didn't write any dvds but soon i will.

well thanks for all your replies guys. i really found them very helpful!

keep em comin!


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 30, 2006)

Well..Going through the posts above, I have decided that Benq must be the best followed by liteon. Now I visited these companies' websites and found that there are numerous models in each. Latest Benq model is 1670; for liteon it is 160p6s and 165p6s.. 
Now someone suggest me which one of these should I go for..?? Or is it okay if I settle for a Benq 1650 as some suggested..?? I don't need lightscribe function..and dual layer recording would be preferable.. My budget is not more than 2.5K....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

the one which u should go 4 depends on u............what u want in a writer.........both companies r good....its up to u to what choice to make......whose knows better what U want than urself  .............


----------



## kalpik (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, go for BenQ 1650. It is better than 1670 in terms of write quality.


----------



## spironox (Jul 31, 2006)

hey people i got three of them

sony DW-Q120A-B2 (2300/-)
Samsung SH-W162 Z
Lite on SOHW 1633s

of this samsung sucks !!! yep tray problem 
sony is the smooth sailor
Liteon uhmmmmm its ok not that blazing 

sony boxpack is good dont buy the other one ( the plastic bag packed) do see if there are any date or dealer code mentioned on the DVD case ( naked) as there are chances of refuribished ones!!! same goes for the others too 


with box pack we get all sort of nichies like sony gives changeable front tray door 
etc 

regards
Nixon


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 31, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> the one which u should go 4 depends on u............what u want in a writer.........both companies r good....its up to u to what choice to make......whose knows better what U want than urself  .............


Hey rahul...what else can I expect in a writer other than it being able to write DVDs..??   I've already mentioned that I don't need lightscribe..What else need I look into..??


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 31, 2006)

try liteon 1635s.
It is the best.
price should be 2300


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

@prasad_den-
a lot depends on u...........like past experience with the company's products, or the highest burn speed av., or the look of the model,ther r a lot of factors..............
But,i recommend u  Lite-On SHW 1635S.


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 1, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> @prasad_den-
> a lot depends on u...........like past experience with the company's products, or the highest burn speed av., or the look of the model,ther r a lot of factors..............
> But,i recommend u  Lite-On SHW 1635S.


I've no past experience with these companies... and am not really worried about the looks.  So only performance matters. I have read equally good reviews about liteon 1635s and benq 1650..... Thats what is confusing me.
Anyway, thanks for the suggestion mate.. Looks like ultimately I'll settle for the one with the lesser price tag


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah.............i forgot one main thing..............the price.


----------

